# Sodastream CO2 - My DIY setup...



## tomw

Hi All,

This is a branch from my previous thread in the 'Pumps & Filters' section, regarding my experimantal self-cleaning planted goldfish aquarium. You can read up on the experiment progress here:
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=17348

As the discussion in the 'Pumps & filters' thread has lead on to Sodastream CO2 systems, I have posted this info here in the CO2 section, where it is easier to find.

*Firstly - Why Sodastream CO2?*
I decided not to buy a commercially available pressurised CO2 set (e.g. JBL, Red Sea, etc) because I considered them to be rather too expensive, given that I can easily buy the parts individually and build a system for myself for far less money. Likewise, if you consider that the biggest expense of running a CO2 system over a number of years will be the CO2 gas itself, I thought that the readily available Sodastream bottles would be an ideal low-cost alternative, at £10.99 for a refill, available at my local branch of Robert Dyas. _(Note: I accept that the large 'pub-gas' cylinders would be the ultimate cheap source of CO2, but I didn't fancy a great big ugly cylinder lurking in the corner of my living room...)_

So, given the above I have made up a DIY pressurised CO2 system based around a Sodastream CO2 bottle. This is the 'new' type larger 60 litre size bottle, with the complicated buttress thread that people are finding it difficult to connect onto.

First, I bought an adapter from 'Craftbrewer' in Australia. This was the single most expensive component in my CO2 system ($39.00 AUS), a bit pricey to buy and ship over to the UK, but it arrived within a week and is excellent quality (Nickel plated brass). Unfortunately, the thread on the other side of the adapter was a 1/4" BSP, and I needed a 1/2" BSP to fit my regulator, so I went to my local hydraulics supply shop, and got a 1/4" to 1/2" BSP adapter (see photo). _(Note - Since I bought my adapter from Craftbrewer, I have noticed that they have now changed the design, and they now feature the correct 1/2" BSP thread to go straight in to the regulator)_

Follow this link to the adapter:
http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=924

Here is my adapter (Including 1/4" to 1/2" connector):







The green 'glue' you can see is a 3M systems epoxy resin, I used this instead of the usual PTFE thread tape, as the resin cannot be inadvertantly 'unwound' when when removing / changing the gas cylinder.

Here is the adapter fitted onto the Sodastream bottle:







So - just need to connect up to my solenoid, and I'll be in business! I'll post an update showing the complete system once I have got it all installed.

Cheers all!

TomW


----------



## Themuleous

Nice, I always wondered if this was possible 

Sam


----------



## ghostsword

Now this is one of the best dyi threads I've ever seen. 

How much are the sodastream bottles? 

One can get a disposable denerle for £22, 500grams. 

Would these be cheaper?


.


----------



## Katch

They hold just over 300g of CO2 i think and they are just under £9 in Asda.

You can get 600g disposable welding gas cans for about £12.

A 2kg FE is about £20-25

Your local independant drinks supplier will have 3.2Kg bottles that are about £70 to buy and then £10 to refill.

You do the maths.

Not knocking the build at all by the way. It is one route I considered. I'm lucky in that I have found a local source of 2kg FEs that are being decomissioned. They let me take them away for free.


----------



## Themuleous

Its fair to say the bigger the cylidner the cheaper the co2, but I like the compact nature of this kit 

Sam


----------



## sanj

I like the alternative approach to using c02 supply for a small tank. I think refills on 500kg cylinders are steep even at £10 each, but that I feel is down to limited supply. It also depends how long it lasts for. Alternative sources is a good thing to know about. 

My 2x 5 kg cylinders are hidden in my tank cabinet and cost about £10 every 2 months to refill both so this is the better option for my situation. 

Cheepest of all would be diy yeast c02 ofcourse, but then there are the associated difficulties with maintaining stable levels and also mixing up new batches every two weeks or so. Again becomes less practicle on larger tanks.

Or no c02 at all ha ha!


----------



## buzz123

Hi, I’m new here and wanted to post as this thread had previously helped me to setup my own CO2 solution.  I too encountered the same problems with the non-standard Sodastream thread, but after doing some investigation I found a site called; www.co2supermarket.co.uk who were able to supply me with the necessary adaptor.  

They also supply solenoid regulators, diffusers etc so you can build up your CO2 solution from scratch so hopefully that will be of some use to some of you who are interested in setting up something similar.

Thanks,

David


----------

